

Gmail and Google Apps Accounts hacked - labnol - vijaydev
http://www.labnol.org/internet/gmail-and-google-apps-hacked/11799/

======
ax0n
Well, at least there are some helpful tips in there. It sounds like his
"secret" questions came with predictable answers.

